# Splitting during the heavy honey flow?



## Mickster (Apr 6, 2016)

My most active hive swarmed earlier this year and I was able to capture it and hive it without issue. The queen in this hive is absolutely amazing. When I checked the hive today I noticed that the brood chamber was getting pretty full and they are filling super after super. We have more than enough honey (several gallons so far) for the year and was curious if I could do a walk away split now? Other than lost honey production is there anything else that should stop me from splitting now while a heavy flow is on?


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

A strong flow is a good time to make queens if you are letting them do it. I would take a nuc size split away with the queen and let the stronger colony in the original location, for all the foragers, make the queen cells. That queenless colony will pack away more honey as they wait for brood again and the nuc with the queen can build up for winter.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

+1


----------

